# Trex deck table



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I've made several deck side tables over the years. They all look great at first and then Mother Nature wears them out. I am going to make new tables out of Trex with a tile top. I found 18" tile squares, so the top is easy. I was going to attach it to a piece of ply with Power Grab and rest it on a rabbit in the frame or on a strip/cleat of wood screwed to the inside of the frame. Then I was going to use some colored caulk to fill the small gap between the tile and the Trex. Someone mentioned a type of caulk that had some sand in it for ext. use? My second choice was to make the cleats out of red cedar and rest the tile on it with a bit of caulk as the "glue".

Feedback, better ideas, criticisms, tips…............please let me have it. ;o)

Thanks for all your help in advance! You guys rock!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

i think that is a good idea because the base isnt supposed to rot.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Vicki, afraid I'm not much help to you never attempting to do furniture. Hope the guys on here come up with something for you. Don't forget to post when finished.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

We made our deck with a Trex-like material last year. I've got lots left over. I don't have a recommendation regarding caulk, but I'd love to see your finished table. I can always use th inspriation.
Cheers,


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,
So far I'm underwhelmed, but will reserve final judgement until project is completed. My observations so far: I am pre-drilling the one piece and have composite screws that are supposed to drill themselves into the 2nd. I've had 2 screws almost come through so will have to start pre-drilling the second piece as well. I'm trying to withhold judgment, but so far I like wood better. This stuff cuts easy, but it also scratches easy and I don't think sanding will work well with the textured surface. I think if I sand any scratches that area will stick out. It doesn't leave all the dust that wood doest, but the strands stick to the drill bit and I will have to clean my blades good when done.

I'll post pics when done.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Vicki, I've made some deck tables with tile tops. They are generally 18"x18"x18". In the past I made them with the tile fitting tight, no grout joints. I did this for two reasons. One the grout would just crack, and two I wanted to be able to change the tile for another color when desired. I would just set the tile in there dry.
The last one I made I used some fancy tile with a design made onto the surface. Turned out the tile was terrible out of sqaure. So needing to have a joint between the tiles. I used an outdoor stable wood. I uesd ipe because it's a hardwood but you can also use redwood,cedar,or teak.










More pics on my projects page if you would like to see them. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------

